# The dead will rise.



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are 2 of my newest ground breakers. Enjoy!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

ooo those are tasty looking!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Fantastic work. Paper mache I presume....

They'll look awesome in your graveyard.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great paint job, and I love the teeth.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very nicely crafted!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work, they look they are rising all right.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Those look great.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice work, major kudos on the paint job. Did you use stain or paint? I like the poses too. And the teeth,,, wow, did you make those or are they a part of the skull?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent! I particularly like the one with his pelvis showing.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> Very nice work, major kudos on the paint job. Did you use stain or paint? I like the poses too. And the teeth,,, wow, did you make those or are they a part of the skull?


Thanks all for the kind comments. Grim I used a water based walnut stain. The teeth are made with white hot glue sticks. I tell you what, making a corpse anatomically correct with just newspaper and duct tape is a big pain in the butt.



> Mr_Chicken Excellent! I particularly like the one with his pelvis showing.


I like the pelvis on that one too. Its actually my favorite part.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Excellent! Love the teeth - I also use hot glue for those. Did you use plastic skulls for the heads or mache pulls?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man! Those are really good!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW, well done. Big fan of the teeth as well. Any progress pics?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

love how the skulls turned out!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love them, I would hove never thought that those teeth were hot glue.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

dubbax3 said:


> WOW, well done. Big fan of the teeth as well. Any progress pics?


I dont have any of those. But I do have one that i havent mached yet I can take pics of.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow. Those are sick! Amazing work.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Excellent! Love the teeth - I also use hot glue for those. Did you use plastic skulls for the heads or mache pulls?


They are the cheesey styrofoam ones.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome Job! I love how the lip is split and some of the teeth are exposed on the side of his rotting flesh! Sweet!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great detail! Awesome job.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

What do you use for your rib forms?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> They are the cheesey styrofoam ones.


I have a couple of those skulls - I know just what I'm gonna do with 'em. Again, great work!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Definately yummy!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, Voo Doo! Those'll look great outside day or night. I love the gnarly teeth, the skin-stretched-over-bone look, and the stain!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

They look freshly dug up.Great work.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

They look awesome ... very creepy!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Just Whisper said:


> What do you use for your rib forms?


I use rolled up newspaper. I will post pics of one I havent covers yet. I found that if you make the sternum actuall size, which in a human adult average length of sternum is 17 cm, you get a much better, more realistic ribcage. Like a dumby I never measure the length of the rins when I cut them to size, so I never know how long to mahe them for the next one. Rule of thumb for me is to keep the widest point of the rib cage no more that 14 inches wide. To me it looks more proportion.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

These look great!!!!!!!!
I'd really appreciate a "how to" if your gonna do another.
Once again........ GREAT WORK!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - those are really impressive! Very nice work!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love them, like all the rest have said great paint job.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very sick


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Now that's gorgeous!! Light those up with some flickering candles and really make it look cool.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

They look perfect. Nice job with the photos as well.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

This sounds dumb, but how do you make the teeth? Do you just cut the hot glue and mold them? I assume that you use the hot glue at room temp and form the teeth like that right?


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Here it is before I mache it and cover it with liquid nails.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> This sounds dumb, but how do you make the teeth? Do you just cut the hot glue and mold them? I assume that you use the hot glue at room temp and form the teeth like that right?


I have a silicone pad that I squirt the glue on too. You basically squirt it out to a bit of a tooth shape then trim to my liking.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy cow, these are very nicely crafted! Love to see a pic of the one that isn't mached yet! (then I look again and there it is!) Wanted to do something similar for the cemetary this year and was wondering how difficult it would be to construct from newspaper and duct tape vs. using a cheap blow mold skelly or one of the new barneys.

By the way, what are the hands constructed of?


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Holy cow, these are very nicely crafted! Love to see a pic of the one that isn't mached yet! (then I look again and there it is!) Wanted to do something similar for the cemetary this year and was wondering how difficult it would be to construct from newspaper and duct tape vs. using a cheap blow mold skelly or one of the new barneys.
> 
> By the way, what are the hands constructed of?


I am sure it would be easier to use a blow mold skeleton. But I am sure it is much cheaper to use newspaper. One thing I did forget to mention is that I used pvc pipe for the spine. I would heat it up with a heat gun to bend it. The hands are made with hot glue sticks. I use the small ones for thge bones and large ones for the knuckles. On my next one I will take play by play pics. For the most part I use the spookyblue method. http://spookyblue.com/halloween/groundbreaker/groundbreaker1.htm Only thing I really do different is that I do a final skinning with liquid nails.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How did I miss this thread?!?! These guys are so well and realistically done. Beautiful work, VooDoo.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the skinless pics.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey congrats, you made it on pumpkinrot's blog.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

very nice!^^


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> Hey congrats, you made it on pumpkinrot's blog.


Werd! Its a compliment coming from him.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Do you have a how-to on these beautiful works of art?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW. These are just beautiful. There's not much I can say that hasn't been said already, but I just had to let you know you have one more admirer!  I've GOT to try the glue hands and teeth...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Spectacular!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

The Archivist said:


> Do you have a how-to on these beautiful works of art?


The method I use is the http://spookyblue.com/halloween/groundbreaker/groundbreaker1.htm method. The only thing I really do different is do a final skinning with liquid nails. Another thing that helps is to have pictures of skeletons for reference and measurements of the sternum. Average human adult sternum is 17 cm. It helps get everything in proportion.

Thanks all for the kind words.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, these guys are totally awesome! You did one helluva job on them...really great work.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Excellent indeed!!! ....Love all the teeth, and the pulled back lips


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

What do you do with the liquid nails?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for the extra pics. Great texture.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> What do you do with the liquid nails?


I squirt it on the corpse and spread it all over.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> I squirt it on the corpse and spread it all over.


"...and with that, VDVSH was escorted by armed guard to the prison for the criminally insane."...lol!

Love the GBs! Awesomely terror-ific!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks all. Ok for those that want to see. Here is what it looks like after I apply the liquid nails and before stain. I didnt finish up the hands do to the fact that I ran out of liquid nails.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone covering with liquid nails. He's got a really great texture to him....kind of like a burn victim.

What exactly are those hands? They look like hot glue sticks with some kind of additional hot glue joints.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

well i have had a tube of liquid nails for two years, just waiting to get around tho one of these. Maybe it was on the haunt project list (that one with like 1500 projects)


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> I've never heard of anyone covering with liquid nails. He's got a really great texture to him....kind of like a burn victim.
> 
> What exactly are those hands? They look like hot glue sticks with some kind of additional hot glue joints.


Thats exactly what they are.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

ok the newest one is done.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I got to see this one in person, its better than pics can tell. SIMI!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

monstercloset.com have a great dvd on corpse construction using these techniques and I can really recommend it. It's very professional and very amusing as well as being very instructive.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

On sale for 14.95. Great DVD. Another good one to get is from ghost ride productions.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my god! I love all your incredible groundbreakers! The teeth on them are truly spectacular!

I've seen the spookyblue tutorial, so I understand the basics of hot glue teeth, but would you mind sharing with us how you make them look so real? I've never seen any like them before...


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Paint looks awesome man!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Marrow said:


> Oh my god! I love all your incredible groundbreakers! The teeth on them are truly spectacular!
> 
> I've seen the spookyblue tutorial, so I understand the basics of hot glue teeth, but would you mind sharing with us how you make them look so real? I've never seen any like them before...


You need to get yourself some white glue stix. Squirt it out on a silicone pad into a basic tooth shape and trim from there.


----------

